# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Thả mình trong không gian đậm chất vintage tại Sóc cà phê - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cà phê Sóc*
> 
> _286 Pasteur, Q.3, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Sóc_


*Không gian nhỏ và xưa của Sóc không chỉ mang đến cảm giác hoài cổ, mà những hàng ghế dài kê sát còn kéo khách đến gần nhau hơn.*


Nhỏ bé và yên tĩnh trên tầng một của ngôi nhà số 286 Pasteur, Sóc cà phê lọt thỏm trong hàng chục quán cà phê lớn nhỏ trên một trong những trục đường tấp nập nhất Sài Gòn. Tên lạ, địa điểm mới, song nếu truy nguyên gốc tích, Sóc cà phê là “phiên bản mới” của quán vintage Nhạc Xưa trên đường Tiền Giang (Q. Tân Bình), vốn là một trong những điểm đến quen thuộc của giới trẻ với phong cách nhẹ nhàng và hoài niệm.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên về Sóc là nhỏ, chật với từng hàng ghế dài kê san sát nhau. Song nếu một lần thử thả mình trong cái không gian ấy, bạn sẽ nhận ra mọi thứ không đến nỗi nào, rằng cái nhỏ bé, kín đáo của quán lại “ăn rơ” một cách hoàn hảo với phong cách vintage xưa cũ. Bạn cũng sẽ thấy từng hàng ghế dài cách nhau vài centimet kéo mọi người gần nhau hơn trong những câu chuyện, những tiếng cười.








Để rồi bạn sẽ thấy yêu hơn các vật trang trí xưa cũ trong quán. Từ chiếc xe vespa cũ dựng hờ bên khung cửa, chiếc audio, máy quay phim, thậm chí là đài radio, quạt điện, bàn ủi, điện thoại bàn, chiếc đầu băng cối xưa, dàn ampli đèn và loa cổ... Cảm giác chúng không chỉ là những vật trang trí thông thường mà là nguồn sống, để những cảm xúc của bạn hình thành rõ hơn. Đầu tiên là những hoài niệm về một thời đã qua, tiếp đó là sự ngưỡng mộ về việc phát triển không ngừng của công nghệ, cuối cùng mở ra hy vọng mới cho tương lai.

Nhấn mạnh vào yếu tố xưa cũ nên không gian của Sóc còn được tô điểm với ánh sáng vàng được tỏa ra từ những chiếc đèn măng xông cổ. Tuy không sáng bằng hay không sang trọng, tinh tế như các thiết bị hiện đại khác, song chuỗi ánh sáng vàng mờ ảo ấy mang đến cảm giác ấm cúng, gần gũi cũng như bổ khuyết cho cái “xưa” của Sóc thêm trọn vẹn.








Ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng những thiết bị cổ của quán, cảm nhận thú vui đam mê sưu tập của chủ quán, trong không gian thoáng buồn như nhận định của nhiều bạn trẻ khi đến với Sóc, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm những điệu nhạc vàng ấm áp, sâu lắng được truyền tải từ bộ sưu tập đầu băng cối và dàn ampli, loa cổ hay thưởng thức những món nước quen thuộc được làm mới bằng sự kết hợp mới của những nguyên liệu và gia vị quen thuộc




> *Cà phê Sóc*
> 
> _286 Pasteur, Q.3, TP. HCM_
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Sóc_




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Hay thật nhưng mình ko thích kiểu nội thất này lắm

----------


## pigcute

Toàn máy móc

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Sài Gòn nhiều quán cafe rất ok cả về phong cách lẫn nội thất

----------


## andynguyen

Ngồi nhìn những chiếc đài chiếc quạt Cổ thật hay...

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là một thiết kế độc đáo và ấn tượng.

----------

